# new marine barracks



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Talk is that there's new marine barracks supply depot being built outside casti near hanjin. I'm guessing its old gunnery range ground? Anybody hear this? Was out there 2 days ago and did see a huge earthmover working


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

May have to do with the Japanese wanting our Military off Okinawa. There was talk of moving them to Guam, but that was before the Chinese push started last year.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> May have to do with the Japanese wanting our Military off Okinawa. There was talk of moving them to Guam, but that was before the Chinese push started last year.
> 
> Fred


Its being called a replenishing station.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Unless something drastically changed, Marines are not leaving Oki. What was planned for Guam is to move the USMC Logistics command there from Oki, which is large, and reduce the Marine/U.S. footprint on Okinawa. There was also discussion about what to do w/ Futenma MCAS on Oki as it now sits in middle of an urban area and fears of a plane crash that would be devasating, compared to "once upon a time". There was talk about doing one of those land fill type projects and Create a new piece of land up north there and move the MCAS there. As for PI, there's been on going discussion (negotiations) about increasing U.S. full time presence there again, besides the "assist" in Jolo area, in response to Chinese aggression and changing world views, and some U.S. facilities returning. Sounds like this might be part of that and I sure hope so!


----------

